# Another TT owner ..............



## markyp2002 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello guys n girls,

Just thought id make everyone aware of myself as a new member to the ********

Bought a 225 quattro TT 2001 2 weeks ago, absolutely stunning motor, drives like new aswell.

Ill get some pics up later on: silver, black leather interior, BOSE, rear spoiler, HID headlights, 18" A8 rims, white sidelights.

:twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first step buy a TT time for the next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yellow i didnt know you actaully recruited for the TTOC.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

T7 BNW said:


> Yellow i didnt know you actaully recruited for the TTOC.


I get £1 for every one I get to join :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and look forward to the pics 

PS If it's a 225 it will have xenon lights with aliens :wink:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome Mark.

where are those pics


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

